
Functional Programming? Don’t Even Bother, It’s a Silly Toy - ilya_ca
https://medium.com/codeiq/fp-toy-7f52ea0a947e
======
proc0
I thought "Hmm probably an ironic title.", three paragraphs in... "this is the
pinnacle of shit posts".

------
FourierTformed
Is this a joke?

~~~
jbrauer
If the author's intentions were to confuse the reader, they sure did a good
job. However, if they intented for it to be an obvious joke, I think they went
a little too deep, thus failing to get the point across. Or maybe I'm just
dumb... ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

